#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園商店系統試運行

## 雪麒

經過一段時間的調試，狼之樂園商店系統（http://wolfbbs.net/market.php）已經向大家開放並開始試運行。

目前商店系統開放禮物購買與贈送功能。可以購買禮物並通過支付5樂園幣的手續費將禮物贈送給他獸。該禮物會在該會員的資料欄下方，勳章欄上方的“禮物”一欄，以及會員資料頁的側邊欄顯示30天，並會有私訊通知該會員。鼠標置於禮物圖標上可顯示贈與者和贈與者填寫的理由（寄語）。點擊“查看所有”可以看到該會員獲得的所有禮物。


示意圖







現有禮物列表：
2014新年禮物2014新年賀卡生日蛋糕生日帽

如果有建議，例如新增禮物選項等，亦可在此提出哦～

----------


## tobyhokh

為什麼禮物的價錢，好像有一點兒昂貴似的..............=w=

----------


## 雪麒

> 為什麼禮物的價錢，好像有一點兒昂貴似的..............=w=


因為目前商店系統尚處於公開測試階段，以確定系統可以穩定運行，而這時禮物的種類和價格都尚未確定。在確定系統可以穩定運行後擬對一些基礎禮物的種類和價格進行類似去年聊天室表情的公開投票，以確定最終價格。多收的部分將在價格正式確定後一併退還。

而為什麼一開始會定得略高，因為價格確定後退還樂園幣比重新徵收差價心理上要更容易接受嘛～

----------

